# Just bought this 1/8



## Just Let Me Be Faded (Jun 10, 2013)

I just bought this 1/8 from my main man Mr. HAM.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jun 10, 2013)

Hellz yeah Son!! You Smokin Bammer Up In This Bitch!!

Datz wussup..........


----------



## Constiello (Jun 10, 2013)

Just Let Me Be Faded said:


> I just bought this 1/8 from my main man Mr. HAM.
> 
> View attachment 2694459


looks pretty ehm... not so good. Good, better than brick but it's just poor looking, and I'm pretty sure it's not the camera's fault either. but thats my two cents


----------



## Just Let Me Be Faded (Jun 10, 2013)

Unfortunately, the camera does not show how fucking frostE is it =)


----------



## chewberto (Jun 10, 2013)

I can see the density and frost, but it looks like its really dry! Maybe the camera


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jun 10, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I can see the density and frost, but it looks like its really dry! Maybe the camera


LLL...


Looks Like Labrador..


----------



## Constiello (Jun 10, 2013)

Reminds me of this free eighth I got back in the day.



It looked pretty yummerz, had decent frost with some quality density.

but still ended up being shit. Not saying yours completely is-


----------



## cancer survivor (Jun 10, 2013)

burn some and tell us if its any good.


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Jun 13, 2013)

It looks okay to me without looking close, and I'd say you got your moneys worth in weight value. although It's hard to tell how much something weighs by a picture...


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 13, 2013)

sorry for.being blunt,.looks like.rocks almost, better luck next time


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 15, 2013)

i would have to agree.. it looks like shit


----------



## Rawrb (Jun 15, 2013)

Depends...hows the potency? does it taste and smell kinda bland? If so then it could be water cured. 

Although it's more than likely just low grade.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jun 19, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> LLL...
> 
> 
> Looks Like Labrador..






Reklaw said:


> i would have to agree.. it looks like shit




You Mean Were Smoking Dog Shit?

Gets You High Doesn't It?


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> You Mean Were Smoking Dog Shit?
> 
> Gets You High Doesn't It?


got some Labador in it


----------



## rtbPat (Jun 29, 2013)

It looks a little brownish but that could be the camera's fault.


----------



## kinddiesel (Jun 29, 2013)

it should have frost expecialy if you used a flash ! low quality product


----------



## robbieskater (Jun 29, 2013)

gotta agree with the post above.


----------



## HeadieNugz (Aug 11, 2013)

Hope you didnt pay much for this.


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 13, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> Hellz yeah Son!! You Smokin Bammer Up In This Bitch!!
> 
> Datz wussup..........



[youtube]IIMzpAanmks[/youtube]


----------



## TheDude0007 (Aug 17, 2013)

Reading all these posts and I think WTF. It just looks like weed to me people. Not sure how you all can say it looks shit. It looks like weed.... you all need to chill out lol And now to me it looks like skunk bought in the UK and I tell you it kicks your ass.


----------



## rizzlaking (Aug 20, 2013)

in a time of need that shit would look like gold dusted candy kush


----------

